# Code chage for ejector pit in basment



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Has code changed in ny code for ejector pits in basement. I had a building inspector out here in Suffolk county tell me you can vent the pump out the side of the house . I said to him last I knew all basement bathroom that have a pump have to be vented through roof separate . I also said that was a big part of the test for the plumbing diagram. He argued with me insisting that was not code .


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I can vent on the side too with any kind of plumbing with a few code rules.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> Has code changed in ny code for ejector pits in basement. I had a building inspector out here in Suffolk county tell me you can vent the pump out the side of the house . I said to him last I knew all basement bathroom that have a pump have to be vented through roof separate . I also said that was a big part of the test for the plumbing diagram. He argued with me insisting that was not code .



ny is an abortion of codes and jurisdictions, sooo it seems an inspector for his area can make the rules for his area..im working on a house in long beach and no RPZs on the water main, they want a double check..why...so they dont have to be inspected each year...
all my sewer ejector pumps i vented into the stack and through the roof, as you will get a sewer smell venting the sump out the wall..
ask the inspector if hes even a licensed plumber...and what relative got him his job....lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ask the inspector if hes even a licensed plumber...and what relative got him his job....lol


That's a good one!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> That's a good one!


 most plumbing inspectors are not licensed plumbers and i have a problem with that, so i have someone that got a job as a favor that couldnt pass a test now dictating what a licensed plumber can do..
i understand there arent enough people that are licensed to become inspectors, but one should have the knowledge of what they are inspecting before they get that job...i know for fact some of the areas inspectors got their job by knowing someone and nothing about plumbing, not to say they arent nice guys, but have no business being plumbing inspectors....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most plumbing inspectors are not licensed plumbers and i have a problem with that, so i have someone that got a job as a favor that couldnt pass a test now dictating what a licensed plumber can do..
> i understand there arent enough people that are licensed to become inspectors, but one should have the knowledge of what they are inspecting before they get that job...i know for fact some of the areas inspectors got their job by knowing someone and nothing about plumbing, not to say they arent nice guys, but have no business being plumbing inspectors....


I said it before but I gave my insurance some flak because their inspector never worked a day in construction and was arguing with me about my heating oil tank and water heater. I asked my insurance to show me his trade certificates. I told them why would they believe him more than me when I passed the oil exam a few weeks prior. I asked the the inspector if you are so knowledgeable to tell me the code name, he had no idea so I educated him by saying it was the B139. He had no clue what so ever.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I said it before but I gave my insurance some flak because their inspector never worked a day in construction and was arguing with me about my heating oil tank and water heater. I asked my insurance to show me his trade certificates. I told them why would they believe him more than me when I passed the oil exam a few weeks prior. I asked the the inspector if you are so knowledgeable to tell me the code name, he had no idea so I educated him by saying it was the B139. He had no clue what so ever.



and that is the other problem..inspectors have there head in the clouds(many but not all)..a few months ago i had an inspector i guess try and brag that he was doing this for about 20 years and i told him nice i am doing it for almost over 30 years and do you want to whip out d**ks and see whose is bigger?:vs_laugh:
the big problem is when the inspector doesnt know code and now argues what you did is not correct when in fact it is code and they dont want to learn, i dont have the code book memorized and refer back to it many times before doing a job i havent done before, or ask the local inspector how they want it done since they are inspecting and signing off on it, that solves many problems before they ever start...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most plumbing inspectors are not licensed plumbers and i have a problem with that, so i have someone that got a job as a favor that couldnt pass a test now dictating what a licensed plumber can do..
> i understand there arent enough people that are licensed to become inspectors, but one should have the knowledge of what they are inspecting before they get that job...i know for fact some of the areas inspectors got their job by knowing someone and nothing about plumbing, not to say they arent nice guys, but have no business being plumbing inspectors....


Hey I'm crying over that one:vs_OMG: In Illinois you have to be a licensed plumber first, then you can inspect. Then you have "certified" plumbing inspectors who are required to have about 3 times the CEU's per year and pass an additional test.

What the heck is wrong with you, getting old dude. You don't have every paragraph, exclamation point and period in the code book memorized????

No vents may be ran outside of the structure in Illinois. You could run it outside then box round it. The only vent that can be ran on the outside is for radon mitigation.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> Hey I'm crying over that one:vs_OMG: In Illinois you have to be a licensed plumber first, then you can inspect. Then you have "certified" plumbing inspectors who are required to have about 3 times the CEU's per year and pass an additional test.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with you, getting old dude. You don't have every paragraph, exclamation point and period in the code book memorized????
> 
> No vents may be ran outside of the structure in Illinois. You could run it outside then box round it. The only vent that can be ran on the outside is for radon mitigation.


 lol..its getting to be i need to look at my drivers license to remember my name..:vs_laugh:
i think op meant the sump vent can be terminated out the side of the house like a fresh air for a house trap( for those of you that use house traps), not run up the side of the house to roof level..as per his inspector..


now it seems most of the inspectors are more worried if the house has smoke and co detectors, the last few town inspections went like " does the house have smokes and cos? if not i wont inspect the plumbing"..wtf..they were town jobs but its not my responsibility for that, go bug the GC that got the job from the town, in the end all worked out, but its become a BIG PITA...


----------

